# Quanity and Resizing Charts



## mctrick (Dec 13, 2006)

I listed this in another forum and seen some people asking about menu sizing for large groups. I found this link to resize 
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/recipe_resizer.html


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is one that has made the rounds a time or two before with sides added.

Don't know if it is a better mousetrap as much as just a different one.

On edit: I did not design it, I just pass it around as people have an interest or question.......so don't aske me if you have problems with it.  LOL  I am just the middleman.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 26, 2008)

Folks, I combined a couple of threads to help you with those big cooking events and even the small ones.

Of the two links posted, I use the one posted by Joe the most. All I need to do is enter in the number of guests, number of meats and sides and the chart does the hard part for me.


----------



## mginani (Mar 21, 2009)

I am planning on making pulled pork sandwiches for a group.  The catering chart lists 5.33 oz per sandwich for pulled pork.  Does that seem pretty accurate?  Also, does it seem pretty accurate to count on the meat weighing 55% of the original weight after cooking?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 21, 2009)

I do 4 oz per sammie an that has always been more en enough on a cheap white bun, folk always comment its alotta meat.

I figure 50% loss on butts, sometimes it ain't that much, but better safe then sorry.  So, take the weight a yer precooked butt, cut that in half, devide that pound weight by 4 an it'll tell ya how many sammies that butt gonna give ya.  In other words, yer gonna get 4 4oz sammies from each cooked pound a pork butt.

I bought 4 oz scoopers ta besure were servin 4 oz a meat on each sammie.


----------



## mginani (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks!  Thats very helpful.

Mike


----------



## smokestars (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for that link,

I appreciate it!

Beats paper, pen and my calculator 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Don


----------



## smokestars (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the spreadsheet file!

Now when I need to figger out how to do it... expect a 2 a.m. telephone call 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .....

Don


----------



## shooterrick (May 2, 2009)

Is there a Word Doc spreadsheet that does this?  MS works or something. 
Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 3, 2009)

Rick is this what you looking for?


----------



## shooterrick (May 3, 2009)

This spreadsheat is in xls format.  I can read excel but it is not funtional just read only.  I wondered if there was one in a different file format?
Rick


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 3, 2009)

Rick I sent you a PM


----------



## rrsteve (May 27, 2009)

Dutch:
I do the planning and some cooking for our church's men's group dinners, breakfasts, etc. There are times I could use the big chart that shows portions and costs etc. (Joe's chart) I can't get it to work for me can you e-mail and tell me how to make it work and do its thing? 
Thanks for any help,
Bob Stevens
[email protected]


----------



## Dutch (May 28, 2009)

Bob, I'll have to transfer it from my laptop to my thumbdrive and then I'll email it to you. Laptop isn't set up for internet usage.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, this thread has some great info. My wife and I teach cooking to 4 H kids and do some charity events. The recipie resizer is going to be killer for us.  We have a rehersal dinner coming up in our back yard for 50 next month. Thanks to all who shared here


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2009)

The link to the recipe resizer is great thanks...


----------



## thomasyoung (Aug 18, 2009)

It's just what I was looking for. Great Link and great thread!


----------



## soezzy (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's a later version this is the .xls catering planner 3.06.xls and here's the .zip catering planner 3.06.zip

For those that don't want to pay for Microsoft office, here is a link to Open Office a freebie office suite, openoffice.org/ there are lots of corrections and improvements, there are also Canadian version available for those that want or need them.


----------

